# grass-like aquatic plants



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

so i was thinking that some plant that is grass-like would be nice to add to my aquarium and cover the substrate, like the bottom of the sea sometimes...i would also like it to be dense, denser than moss and a little tall, not much, about 1 inch, but it's okay not to be like that...anyone got something in mind? would it need special substrate, lighting or CO2?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

In my experience, any plants that are grass like need CO2 if you want them to grow. Microswords are probably what you're thinking here.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

i dont want them to really grow, just to be alive and not slowly die making the ammonia spike....it's mostly to make my tank nicer, not really a practical issue... so would it be good like that?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

maybe dwarf baby tears? do they definitely need co2 and special lighting?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

or pearl grass?


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes baby tears definitely need co2 and good lighting to keep that bright green you see them have in all their pictures. I had dwarf microswords in my tank and they carpeted my tank in about 6 months with co2 and pretty good lighting. Granted they we're in gravel so it might have been faster with sand but IMO co2 promotes great growth in almost all plants!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Most vals are a grass like plant. They grow easy and dense. They do not need co2 or high light. If you trim them alot you could keep them around the height you wanted. Micro swords would also work well here, just make sure you put some root tabs down.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Im gonna jump in on this thread...Dwarf Sagittaria!

Low light requirements. No Co2 needed. A well developed gravel substrate or something like flourite, dirt, or other plant specific substrate should be all you really need. I'd probably bump the lighting up to the medium light range or at least upgrade the lighting from stock(if you haven't already)...you could double up the "stock" fixtures and you should be fine. Grows as well as swords and anubias.

I've had mine in a high tech tank for a week or two and I've already got 3 runners(I got 10 plants and 3 of them already shot runners and started growing out new plants). Obviously a low tech tank probably won't have as much growth so fast, but still.

Looks just like blades of grass and will eventually carpet your tank. I don't have much experience with it or live plants for that matter, but I'm learning pretty fast as I go. I love this plant so far. I highly recommend it(as does dustin from "dustins fish tanks" on YouTube)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you could try dwarf hair grass....doesn't get too tall and will carpet your tank...may need medium lighting....2-3 WPG 6500-6700 KV.....grogan can inform you more accurately as i am not always the best with plants..


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

I used baby tears for my "carpet" in my 125g. I don't use C02 never have..I do however use whats called NPT (natural planted tank) witch is organic potting soil under small gravel or sand as a topper. All plants grow uncontrollable in these tanks and need to trim weekly...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

wow I need to see pictures of this.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

the substrate needed is not a problem, co2 and lighting is....


----------

